# Anyway to hack a tmobile 4g hotspot for free internet?



## xBlur2x

Hi i just bought a 4g hotspot from tmobobile as my source of internet due to their being nothing else in my backwater area and they slow down my speeds after 10 gigs and i hit 10 gigs in one day!This is not justice,can anyone help me to hack it for free?Its a zte mf61 thanks in advance


----------



## Rootuser3.0

xBlur2x said:


> Hi i just bought a 4g hotspot from tmobobile as my source of internet due to their being nothing else in my backwater area and they slow down my speeds after 10 gigs and i hit 10 gigs in one day!This is not justice,can anyone help me to hack it for free?Its a zte mf61 thanks in advance


So your saying you have a 10gb cap then they throttle it to slow it down?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xBlur2x

Yes its not right and i can't get home internet at all so its my only choice.Oh and i havn't set up the internet yet just got it in the mail today buy tmobile said i'd hit my limit in 21 hours!


----------

